# Homemade deer cart?



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone got plans for building one?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I made one long time ago from a broken office handtruck. Had 2 longer pipes welded on the upright, and then attached a piece of plywood at the bottom of the upright with a smaller piece on the foot section. Still have the thing around somewhere. Heavy but it worked fine. Had to put a piece of innertube near the top to keep the deer's head from falling thru the upper bars.
Made a set of wheels for a piece of deer ladder stand at another time simply having some weld me a bar with 2 hooks on the top, with the wagon spoke running thru 2 down pieces...for of an upside down flat topped U with hooks. The hooks just slipped over the last run on the ladder section and I tied the deer onto the ladder piece. Used 2 3-foot sections of ladder. Still have that one around somewhere too.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 16, 2008)

see my post here
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145626
I will try to get some pics


----------



## valiant (Jan 16, 2008)

*deer cart*

I should of showed you mine at H.L.C. last week. I used the rear end of an old 3 wheel bicycle and 3/4  & 1/2"  e.m.t. conduit. You can get the conduit cheap ay Lowes. About $5 for a 10 foot stick. I got the bike free so I got about $15 in mine. 26" tires so it rolls real good. 
 You just need access to a welder to build it. Just go to Bass Pro web site and look at their carts for a pattern.
      Congrats again on the 3 deer. Now you know how nice one of these carts are!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 17, 2008)

valiant said:


> I should of showed you mine at H.L.C. last week. I used the rear end of an old 3 wheel bicycle and 3/4  & 1/2"  e.m.t. conduit. You can get the conduit cheap ay Lowes. About $5 for a 10 foot stick. I got the bike free so I got about $15 in mine. 26" tires so it rolls real good.
> You just need access to a welder to build it. Just go to Bass Pro web site and look at their carts for a pattern.
> Congrats again on the 3 deer. Now you know how nice one of these carts are!!


 Thanks, I'm going to buy or make a cart. Can you post some pics? Where did you hunt in the park? Don't know if I saw you, what vehicle? If you get drawn again get up with me.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a thread I started some time ago, Made mine for free with some old common parts from a lawn mower.  Have made some modifications now.  Works great.

http://www.gonforums.com/showthread.php?t=34890


----------



## Milkman (Jan 17, 2008)

Bass pro is selling some for $69 right now. Maybe cheaper than the materials ??

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=39540&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 17, 2008)

Built a Travoi  carttype years ago...Used 2 sticks of 1" aluminum
tubing from Home Depot, couple of home made brackets for
the front wheel, and some cross braces in the center, and a
front wheel from a 20" bicycle....Hardest thing to make was the
2 front angle brackets..
Will try to explain:

For each side of the Travoi, cut 1 of the 8' pieces of tubing in
half and over lap 8" on each piece and drill 2 each 1/4" or 3/8 holes
and bolt the 2 pieces together...Don't use 1/2" bolts as
you will weaken the tubing and cause it to break in the middle
when you load the cart !!!!  Do it again for the other side !!!

Next you have to make a wheel bracket for each side... I cut a
3"X3" elbow (like and L) from an old metal box...
Just make
sure you make the base of the bracket wide enough to allow the wheel to be mounted straight ( bracket) yet allow you to make
the triangle shape of the Travoi..Prolly have to play with the final
hole placement in the wheel brackets to get the right look and fit,
and after you drill the holes in the cart, you can trim the
excess....Now cut some cross pieces of tubing to strengthen your
cart and keep your deer from falling thru...One at the top, center
and bottom...

after you are all done (and it works) you can take it apart for
storage, and transport....It will easily haul deer  or gear....

PM me if you have trouble, and I will go get mine from the camper
and take some pics...Hardest thing is gettin the wheel bracket
just right....


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a good price Milkman


----------



## valiant (Jan 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 20, 2008)

yepp these thangs same alot of panting an the old ticker likes em too......mine is like the one in the pics ...just not a folder .....


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet kickstand in the pics.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 20, 2008)

is that what the plastic golf club was for
I thought it was to finish the job when you didn't
make a good shot LOL


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 21, 2008)

Eddie that cart looks good. You bend those crossmembers then hammer them flat on the ends? Now if I can just find one of those overgrown tricycles.


----------



## TMAC (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cart*

I have one very similar to Valiant's. I have used it for years. The only suggestion I have would be to use electric wheel chair tires, the spokes dont get caught as bad...if you can find them.


----------



## O-Country (Jan 21, 2008)

*cart*

This is one I made a few years ago.It works well for hauling game or doing chores around camp.The photo was on a hog hunt on ossabaw island a couple of years ago.It is made with 3/4 sq. tubing and hand truck tires.The load is hauled on three tires except when you need to work around somthing then you pick it up and roll it on two wheels.It works best on flat land and on old road beds.But you can use it as a 1man, 2man or even pull behind your atv.The load area is 24x48.I did break down last year and buy me one that I can back pack in for the mountians.(sence I do hunt mostly by my self)


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 25, 2008)

First, you buy one of these.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=351879

Then the fun part, figuring out where to store it between seasons. Anybody know where to get a garage stretcher?


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 26, 2008)

This is the best cart I have ever seen or used.

http://www.neetkart.com/

Take a look, the double wheels worked so good.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 26, 2008)

For $500 smackers I expect power windows and A/C!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 26, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> For $500 smackers I expect power windows and A/C!



Yep and a place to sit


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2008)

I seen one at BF GRANT this year. Made by api or summit one. The lightest one I've ever saw... I'd look into one of them if I was going to buy one.


----------



## jwelch85 (Feb 28, 2008)

*deer cart*

i got one for sale on here im asking 75 but will consider and offer it is list (deer cart)


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's one I made in action.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 29, 2010)

mine is not as nice as villant or Hit N Miss but it works
I took an old 3 wheeled Running cart and converted it, I think the cart should be built as close to those you buy at BPS as you can get mine is out of balance and to wide.


----------

